# AP story about the Iron Goat trail



## D T Nelson (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is an Associated Press story about the Iron Goat Trail in Washington's Cascade Mountains, which follows the old Great Northern route to the old Stevens Pass Tunnel. The story highlights the fact that the trail passes the site of the 1910 Wellington disaster, in which 96 people died when an avalanche swept two stalled passenger trains down the mountainside.

I'm not much of a hiker, but after reading this story, I might have to go up there this summer and have a look-see.


----------



## acelafan (Feb 10, 2010)

D T Nelson said:


> Here is an Associated Press story about the Iron Goat Trail in Washington's Cascade Mountains, which follows the old Great Northern route to the old Stevens Pass Tunnel. The story highlights the fact that the trail passes the site of the 1910 Wellington disaster, in which 96 people died when an avalanche swept two stalled passenger trains down the mountainside.
> I'm not much of a hiker, but after reading this story, I might have to go up there this summer and have a look-see.


Thanks for posting the article on that - I'm headed to the Seattle area via Empire Builder in June and I might check that out. Sounds interesting.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 10, 2010)

I remember stopping at the Iron Goat Interpretive Site while on a road trip a decade ago. Interesting but tragic story.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 13, 2010)

I brought this old post back to the top as I just finished one of the books mentioned in the original article "The White Cascade: The Great Northern Railway Disaster and America's Deadliest Avalanche," by Gary Krist.

A fascinating and tragic story from a century ago. And we think today's Amtrak has its troubles......

Next week when I take my Spokane-Seattle-Portland-Spokane trip I'm sure I'll be thinking about this story as I travel through the Cascades and through the Cascade Tunnel in particular.


----------

